

John Carmack explains Nvidia's variable refresh rate tech (G-Sync) - KVFinn
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbW9IwVGpX8

======
KVFinn
Video of the entire panel discussion between Carmack, Sweeney, and Johan (lead
on EA's Frostbite engine) is up here:

[http://www.twitch.tv/linustech/b/471263848?t=2h27m](http://www.twitch.tv/linustech/b/471263848?t=2h27m)

